# #10 can of cherry pie filling



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I was in a neighboring town on saturday and saw they sold Cherry pie filling in a #10 can. Price was very reasonable. But I wondered, can you re-can commercial cherry pie filling?

Our cherry trees aren't old enough to produce, and we do love cherry pie. This might be something we could use, if I can preserve it. We certainly wouldn't use a #10 can quickly!


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe you can find some insight here....
http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/vb/archive/index.php/t-4566.html

I have recanned tomato sauce from big cans a few times myself, or made into pizza or spaghetti sauce and recanned it also. Veggies would get mushy but I think fruits would turn out ok?


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

If it was just cherries, I wouldn't worry, but the pie filling aspect is what concerns me most--the "density" of it. I might just freeze it now until I learn more.


----------

